

Show HN: Redesign any website with the new jMockups Website to Mockup Converter - matt1
http://www.jmockups.com/websiteconverter

======
matt1
Hey HackerNews -- about four months ago I launched jMockups, a new HTML5-based
high fidelity website mockup tool [1].

This new Website to Mockup Converter is the second largest milestone next to
the initial launch. With it, you can instantly import any existing website
into jMockups, redesign it, and share it all within a matter of minutes. I
hope you enjoy it and please let me know if you run into any issues.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829657>

~~~
nicholaides
That is seriously impressive!

The first site I did didn't import perfectly, but it only took a second to fix
a the major differences.

Orginial:
[https://img.skitch.com/20110219-8rej2qyyg9pd6swxnxqagk8brq.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20110219-8rej2qyyg9pd6swxnxqagk8brq.jpg)

Imported: <http://www.jmockups.com/designs/1428/d3e541a65c>

Good work.

